# Awesome opening morning.......



## sawtooth (Sep 8, 2012)

I climbed into a sweetgum tree just a few yards from a water oak that is dropping acorns like rain, this morning was beautiful. The moon, 51% of full, was lighting up the morning sky as the crows and redbirds woke up. I love watching daylight come- as the owls clam up and the daytime critters take over. I've waited on this day since Jan 15th of last year. 
   I hadn't seen any deer this morning and by 8:30, I began to wonder if i would. A few minutes later i heard a twig snap, then i saw a tail flicker and i stood up. A pretty buck was working his way down the firebreak towards me and was under the oak tree just a few yards from me in no time. I got calmed down, caught my breath and focused on the deer's armpit- as soon as he offered me a quartering away shot, I took it. The arrow passed through, but the buck seemed unharmed and only jumped a few steps..... I could see blood and thought i had hit him good.... he turned and came back towards me and although i saw blood pouring, I decided to send some insurance.. so i shot again, hitting him behind the shoulder on the opposite side as before..... this time, he bounded away but only a few yards.He was Down within sight, I said a prayer and hopped down to see my awesome opening day buck..... It just don't get much better..... 

Big Jim Buffalo longbow 50#
cedar arrow that i built
Magnus 125 gr.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 8, 2012)

You da man! That is a great buck. I wonder if its the lil 6 I saw last year only bigger


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Great job Dendy, I'm real happy for you! What an opening morning!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice buck Sawtooth!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome. Congratulations. That's a great way to start the season.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome Denny. Congrats!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 8, 2012)

Man I hate you haha. Congratulations of the buck dude


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet Buck!! He is a fine deer, congrats to you Dendy, keep'em coming.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 8, 2012)

Great job buddy!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 8, 2012)

That is awesome.  Congratulations.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow.  Talk about getting the monkey off the back early.  That is a great looking buck too.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice one Dendy.


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic opener, Dendy!  Congratulations!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats, good job man!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 8, 2012)

Good deal D!!! Thats as good as it gets.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 8, 2012)

nice man.  Way to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Way to get it done...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 8, 2012)

Good deal Dendy!  That's the way to break the ice.  

All I saw was 2 dogs at about 8:45, but man was it nice to be in the woods!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrat's!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 8, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## mountain cat (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice buck!
Congrats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 8, 2012)

Great job Dendy


----------



## Dennis (Sep 8, 2012)

Fine buck good job


----------



## whossbows (Sep 8, 2012)

nice


----------



## Glenn (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 8, 2012)

Man I am proud for you Dendy. Congratulations!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

Way to get the season off to a great start, you my hero!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice looking buck Dendy, congratulations on a great opening morning. Where's the truck picture?Mike


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks so much for all the kind words people.. I'm thankful that i get to do the things that i love to do. 

Mike, the xmission in 'ole blue is shot and there ain't room enough in my little toyota for me AND the deer!!! 

On a serious note---- i'm ashamed to admit it, but this year is the first year that i'm wearing a harness while hunting from treestands. My wife bought us a pair of them. To think of what could've happened all these years of hunting without one. It just doesn't make good sense not to wear one. Good luck everybody, and please be safe.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 8, 2012)

Good job Dendy. Thats a nice buck.RC


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 8, 2012)

Way to go, Dendy!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 8, 2012)

Great Job, 
Nice Buck


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 8, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> On a serious note---- i'm ashamed to admit it, but this year is the first year that i'm wearing a harness while hunting from treestands. My wife bought us a pair of them. To think of what could've happened all these years of hunting without one. It just doesn't make good sense not to wear one. Good luck everybody, and please be safe.



KNow what you mean, I got my first harness last year and its nice to have that security.  It is a little aggrivating at times but it beats a broke neck or worse.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 8, 2012)

beautiful animal Dendy! Congrats.


----------



## jbrooker (Sep 8, 2012)

Way to get it done in short order


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 8, 2012)

congrats, Dendy!


----------



## bownutz (Sep 8, 2012)

nice buck man. this is my first year traditional i cant imagine a buck like that.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2012)

Great Kill!!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats! need a red hat pic!


----------



## gurn (Sep 8, 2012)

Man thats a good one buddy! 
 Most every time ya take me and Bobby in the woods the hogs are there!! So like on the way home I'm thinkin maybe ya smell like pig??? Maybe ya smell like a deer to!!! 

Great job!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 9, 2012)

That is a beautiful buck.  Congratulations and way to start the season.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## NBN (Sep 9, 2012)

Great hunt and great deer!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations Dendy!
Great hunt.

Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 9, 2012)

Great day for sure Dendy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 9, 2012)

Except for one of them free buck management hunts, it appears he mighta made you the first loser in the trophy spike contest. Nice deer, and I would have made that trade in a heartbeat. You did real good.

Had a fine dove shoot goin on about 400 yards from me yesterday morning...and afternoon.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome looking buck, congratulations!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 9, 2012)

That's good right there, Congrats


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2012)

Way to get-er-done Dendy!! Beautiful buck!!! The red hat strikes again.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice 'un!  Good shooting!!


----------



## joeythehunter (Sep 10, 2012)

nice, congrats


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats man, that is one awesome buck!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 10, 2012)

WTG Dendy!!


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck Dendy. Congrats


----------



## snook24 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## broadhead (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations on a fine opening to the season


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Great looking buck. Congratulations.


----------



## lincobowhunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Way to start the season off with a bang....or a thwap should I say


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't get down here much but congrats on a great hunt and buck. Glad I stopped by.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks again, everybody. Catdaddy- good to see you over here, are you thinking about trading them wheels in?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 11, 2012)

sawtooth said:


> Catdaddy- good to see you over here, are you thinking about trading them wheels in?




Nope. Our season has been in for almost a month and I haven't been yet. Bought a boat and been fishing alot. I'll start before long. Hogs are getting fat and rested.


----------



## Recurve (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice,congrats!


----------



## BGBH (Sep 11, 2012)

Between you & Chase won't be a deer left in Georgia...your wearing em out..Good shooting.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Nope. Our season has been in for almost a month and I haven't been yet. Bought a boat and been fishing alot. I'll start before long. Hogs are getting fat and rested.



it's just as well, you shoot that thing about as good as anybody i've ever seen. I love your videos. Stay after them!


----------



## coaster500 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fine lookin BUCK Dendy  

Fine indeed !!

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims successful hunters/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 17, 2012)

Dendy!!! You know she loves you if she bought you a harness. See she ain't been really tryin to kill ya all this time.

Sorry I'm just checkin in here on this one. It looked nice in the text picture but dadgum... That is a good deer man. Congrats!!!


----------

